# My collection...edited 09/02/06



## mzcelaneous (Jun 14, 2006)

The photo is fairly old (taken in August 2004). I'm am deathly afraid to take a new photo of my inventory/collection because I know it has grown immensely since then! I mean, I just spent $265 last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a ton more since that picture was taken. 

I am crazy, I am an addict. 

There...the first step to recovery is admitting! LOL. But do I want to be cured of MACoholism? Hmmm...:sangel:

*Edited!*





Well, I found a photo of my more recent collection (MAC only). I totally forgot about this one, but I'm still afraid to take a new photo *now* 


*EDITED* again!!!!
Now I took photos of my most recent collection. All lot of things I B2M'd and there are few things missing because I leave a little vanity bag at my desk at work. 

So the things that are missing are: Stila Tinted Moisturizer in Dark, Rockoco l/s, Carbon e/s, Pure Vanity l/g, Dollymix blush, spare 129 brush, spare 224 brush, and Medium blot powder. I think that's it.

Anyway...on with the collection.













































Woops...forgot to finish labeling the Patternmaker palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Excuse the  blurred image. I was too lazy to re-take the photo.











My non-MAC items:


----------



## simar (Jun 14, 2006)

wow nice collection, so nicely organized.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jun 14, 2006)

gasp! i want the shadebenders! hehehe thats so awesome im jealous girl!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 15, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_gasp! i want the shadebenders! hehehe thats so awesome im jealous girl!_

 
I notice you're from California. If you live or stop by Northern California, they've got a Cosmetics Company in Vacaville who still has both Shadebenders. I was there on Saturday 8)


----------



## Leanne (Jun 15, 2006)

That's a great collection!


----------



## german_melly (Jun 15, 2006)

i like your collection...so organized and the colours are


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 3, 2006)

Updated!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 3, 2006)

wow!! great collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*runs away with your traincase*


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_wow!! great collection!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*runs away with your traincase*_

 
I'm planning on getting a new traincase, so leave the make-up!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 3, 2006)

Ow ow!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 4, 2006)

Gorgeous collection!  Thanks for posting it.  You have a really nice range of colours.  I love Spanish Fly!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_I'm planning on getting a new traincase, so leave the make-up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




*must have that traincase! promeses to leave the mu. But doesn't*


----------



## carinapieries (Sep 4, 2006)

wow gorgeous collection. I love the traincase too!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_




*must have that traincase! promeses to leave the mu. But doesn't* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## SHARKIA (Sep 5, 2006)

WOW
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WHAT A GREAT COLLECTION!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 5, 2006)

Great c
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 llection & case!


----------



## Dawn (Sep 7, 2006)

Agreed, great collection!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 18, 2007)

Dammnnnn woman ur collection looks amazing...so neat and organized...me likey


----------

